# Attic Splice requirements in the NEC



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Following....


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

Most people use a junction box, but some people use soup cans, or dip tins.

Whatever you do don't use a blue carlon box, only hacks use those.


read section 110.12


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

yes it is. dont remember the # but will find it soon


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Art 334.23 and 320.23


----------



## Fishbulb (Jun 9, 2016)

300.15 explicitly requires a box unless one of those insulated NM modular splice connectors is used. 300.12 precludes making a splice without a box or insulated connector.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

You trying to win a bet or something?


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

Majewski said:


> You trying to win a bet or something?


I think he just wanted the rubes to do his homework for him.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Maybe. Who knows anymore. Some folks have licenses that truly amaze me.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Maybe. Who knows anymore. Some folks have licenses that truly amaze me.


A license only proves you are good at retaining info from the prep class you took and take tests well.

It says nothing about your ability to actually wire a circuit.

I know this will stir some heat.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

There's truth to it. We've all seen plenty of hacked up stuff, licensed area or not.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Just make the splice with wirenuts. Add tape to make it extra secure. The attic is one big box. The attic door is the cover.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Flyingsod said:


> I think he just wanted the rubes to do his homework for him.
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


Yeah, this sounds like a question that sends a guy off looking for the section on attics.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Yeah, this sounds like a question that sends a guy off looking for the section on attics.


At least he didn't ask about basements that are diametrically opposed to attics!.

:jester:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> At least he didn't ask about basements that are diametrically opposed to attics!.
> 
> :jester:


Aren't there rules that say basement JB's point down and attic JB's point up  .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Aren't there rules that say basement JB's point down and attic JB's point up  .


Sideways is for special stuff!


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

In with the section about bidets and heated toilet seats.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Considering that a splice is the most likely place for a glowing connection and that a box and cover are designed to contain fire, why wouldn't you use a box and cover in an attic splice?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> Considering that a splice is the most likely place for a glowing connection and that a box and cover are designed to contain fire, why wouldn't you use a box and cover in an attic splice?


Open air splices stay cooler than enclosed splices! :thumbsup:

Just ask a poco.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Open air splices stay cooler than enclosed splices! :thumbsup:
> 
> Just ask a poco.


Poco's never have to deal with to deal with insulation, Christmas ornaments or grandma's scrap book.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Hey I'm out in a garage, can we do open air splices out here too?


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

300.15 Boxes, Conduit Bodies, or Fittings Where required


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> Poco's never have to deal with to deal with insulation, Christmas ornaments or grandma's scrap book.



Exactly they deal with open air.

Are sneakers ornaments?


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

I like attic splices out of the insulation hanging somewhere up on the truss for locating later. Seen where a slum lord added some stuff in all over to update house himself. Jumbo blue wire splices overflowing with no cover. Poorly executed. He used road cones for covers kinda like a chimney. It was really easy for locating them again. Went through all of them and fixed them..really needed a rewire. Told tenant to buy a smoke detector since owner didn't want us to look over entire house. Slum lord didn't like me much after that. Eff him.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

The only thing a slum lord cares about is getting paid on time


----------



## EJPHI (May 7, 2008)

In my last attic trip I found a pack of smokes and a beer can from 1968.

Since the house was built then, I think they are grand-fathered as a means of splice protection.

There was a dead rat too , but it not quite dessicated yet so it would not be an approved method of splice protection


----------



## chappy (Feb 25, 2017)

Is this splice correct in the attic with only masking tape?


----------



## inetdog (Apr 13, 2016)

No. It is not a good splice method and it needs to be in a box.

mobile


----------

